# LOCAL ECRC REDFISH TOURNAMENT SEPT 19TH!!



## jimmyjams4110

<P class=MsoTitle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" align=left>It would be absolutely great to see a bunch of the local PFF'ers at the weigh-in next Saturday afternoon. Here's the news letter that went out if you want to know what we're up to. Hey Konz, bring the Oval Office Crew! This is a Milton event.<P class=MsoTitle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" align=left><P class=MsoTitle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" align=center>*Back In The Upper Bays*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt">*~~~ September 19 2009 ~~~*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">A few modifications have been made to the September event. With the influx of boats and anglers prefishing for the 2009 Redfish Cup Championship, the ECRC event scheduled for September 26<SUP>th</SUP> has been moved to September 19<SUP>th</SUP>. This will allow our anglers to fish mostly unpressured fish. I?m sure there will be a few of the top 20 Redfish Cup teams in our waters on the 19<SUP>th</SUP>, but for the most part, we should have the water unhindered. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Another change is the venue. After careful review of the ramp facilities in Blackwater, we have made the decision to move the venue over to Archie Glover Boat Ramp on Mulat Bayou, Escambia Bay. This is a very central location with superb ramps and plenty of parking. There are pavilions which add to the convenience of registration and weigh in. It is unfortunate that the event was moved from the Blackwater location, but we feel it is in the best interest of club members and their vessels. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">As has been the case for each event location this year, this upper bay location was selected to allow our club members the opportunity to fish waters that they may not normally travel to. While many anglers have been making runs back to home waters at each event, the leader board at each event has shown that spending time working the local water, and not necessarily running long distances, can prove to be the better choice. In the Hogtown event, 3 of the top 4 fish were caught within trolling motor distance of the ramp. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">As such, the entrants to the Blackwater event are urged to take up the challenge and hang around the upper bay system. Let?s see what you can do in the upper bay system.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">With the season winding down the race for the Championship is ON and at Full Bore. With the points chase close everyone needs to make the weigh-in to see the close race that is bottlenecked at the top. If you have never been to a weigh in, it is something to be a part of. Being as close to Milton, Pace and Pensacola as this tournament will be, invite friends and family to the weigh in before going to dinner. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Sign in will be from 5:30am to 6:00am and the start will be at 6:30am or safe light. All teams will be back at the launch site by 3:00pm for the weigh-in which will start at 3:15pm. Anyone can go onto the ECRC website www.theredfishclub.com for directions and more information about the tournament or call or email me directly.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Tight Lines,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Jim Jimenez / [email protected] / 850-450-4298


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Anybody coming out?


----------



## Brad King

We're ready to go Jimmy... Never fished Northern Escambia bay or Blackwater Bay so I'm a little concerned where I'm gonna fish. Shold be fun as usual.....


----------



## Travis Gill

Got a billfish tournament out in the big water


----------



## jimmyjams4110

There will be some talent at this event, the weigh-in will be exciting!


----------



## MAXWELL

Who is the "Talent" ?


----------



## JoeZ

> *MAXWELL (9/9/2009)*Who is the "Talent" ?


Yer momoke

Seriously though, you cand Corey thinking about it?

The club is a great organization and runs these tournies well. Anyone thinking about competitive redfish tournaments needs to start here.


----------



## Brad King

This is the best run series of it's kind anywhere. Tons of fun!!!!!


----------



## MAXWELL

Not sure yet, but if I do it Corey might not be my partner because of work.


----------



## Bryson13

I'll be there at the weigh in to start meeting you guys. Might bring the wife and little monster. Won't be fishing it because I'm still learning to redfish and have to find a partner and get rid of the bass boat for a flats boatbefore next year but I am looking forward to getting involved. By the way, had a phone conversation/introduction with Jimmy last week and he said something about "domination" or "dominating". Just saying........:angel.

B


----------



## De Anza Jig

Man, that sounds awesome! We've missed the lasttwo due to boat trouble, and if we weren'tfishing the IFA in Titusville (fingers crossed!) we'd be all over it. We really enjoy fishing the ECRC events...we've learned a lot! I encourage everyone to fish this event, its cheap, fun, and they give verynice prizes. Not to mention, everyone is very laid-back, and in it for the fun, and sport! 

-Garrett


----------



## Garbo

We are there.


----------



## Garbo

> *MAXWELL (9/9/2009)*Who is the "Talent" ?


*Dawna. *


----------



## MAXWELL

10-4 Garbo


----------



## [email protected]

I have been looking into thes tournaments and I am looking forward to participating next year! I cant wait to get rid of that giant boat in the front yard so I can get a flats boat since I cant use my yak =) I bet it is a huge challenge to go other places and fish.


----------



## Splittine

> *[email protected] (9/11/2009)*I have been looking into thes tournaments and I am looking forward to participating next year! I cant wait to get rid of that giant boat in the front yard so I can get a flats boat since I cant use my yak =) I bet it is a huge challenge to go other places and fish.


They are a blast to fish. Low cost, good prizes and a bunch of local guys just having fun. Im looking forward to next year as well. We might be sitting out this one due to one boat broke and one being sold today.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

I am coming out of my temporary forced retirement to fish this one! LOL! Should be a lot of fun. If you have not fished one of these events yet you should give it a try, lots of fun and support for these types of clubs/events helps to build our fishing community.


----------



## MAXWELL

I just realized this is the same weekend as the RFRA. I will not be able to fish because of a promise to my daughter to fishthe RFRAwith her. Kinda works out good though I don't want to get beat by Mr. Mcleod anyways!


----------



## Brad King

> *Garbo (9/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *MAXWELL (9/9/2009)*Who is the "Talent" ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Dawna. *
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!! Now that's funny Garbo. She will get a kick out of seeing this comment!!!


----------



## Travis Gill

What is the average payout for one of these?


----------



## fisheye48

> *Freespool (9/11/2009)*What is the average payout for one of these?


i wanna say around $200 or so...not a big money tourny but its only like $70-80 to get in and go across the board per team....jimmy and crew are top notch...go out of their way to help anyone and everyone...hate to miss the next one but the goold ole bastard bay still is down and out:banghead


----------



## Brad King

Couple hundred bucks.. You're not gonna make any big money. These are for fun and just for the sake of competing. There is a $50 calcutta per team. First and second in Largest Red... First and second in Largest aggregate... First and second in Longest trout.


----------



## Bryson13

I'm just looking forward to competing, fishing tournaments and drinking beer at the weigh-ins......I have a beer hookup. A free beer hookup


----------



## Garbo

> *Brad K (9/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (9/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *MAXWELL (9/9/2009)*Who is the "Talent" ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Dawna. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!!! Now that's funny Garbo. She will get a kick out of seeing this comment!!!
Click to expand...

*Funny? *

*Who?has more Talent than Dawna? *


----------



## Drew Mixon

> *Freespool (9/11/2009)*What is the average payout for one of these?


actually, the payout is zero. the small entry fee for each event provides the funds for the trophies for the top 3 teams (each trophy is unique to the date and event), and some monies going into the club coffers. 

this series was attactive to me and my severly angling handicapped partner, because it is NOT about any money, and purely about the sport, sportsmanship and fellowship. 

because there is no cloud of money over each event, the competition is pure. the competitors are there for the challenge of fishing strange waters, and more about beating the fishin that area, than anything else. without giant checks at stake,i have yet tohear a questioning wordabout techniques, areas fished, fish in pens or any other nonsense. every angler i have had the privlidge of speakingwith has openly shared their lure choices, techniques, areas fished and other details of their day. it is a great club, and each member appreciates what the others have to share, and with the fellowship that has grown, every one of us is proud to share our information with each other. we are growing as a club and as anglers because of this.

er, sorry. i was preaching, wasnt i? sorry.

the money--there is no tournament prize money, but as any event has, we also have a calcutta. as described above, there is usually a couple of hundred dollars exchanged. figure this math--its $50 to go across the board?. if 25 boats go all the way, thats over 1200 bucks spread out. _but im not putting my money in the big trout any more. with dawna getting hotter and hotter on the trout in the last couple of events, im not going to just donate to her wallet any more._

i have a feeling this event will be a good one, with plenty of anglers, and hopefully we'll have some 'fans' at the scales at 3pm. 

cheers.

drew


----------



## Brad King

Very well put Drew!!! This series has improved my knowledge of redfish and redfishing strategies by 200% this season!!

Now for the bad news... I will not be able to make it to the Blackwater Tourney next week. I have to leave Sunday for my Winter job. Time to go try and reload the bank account so I can screw around again next summer!!!:letsdrink 

Dawna and Tony will be fishing together and started their map recon tonight as well as prepping all the gear. I will get the boat all ready for them before I go. So good luck to everyone, Hate that I have to miss yet another event but that's the way it goes!!!!!!

GOOD LUCK everyone

You know... You guy's should let Deebo and Tony win one.


----------



## Waste-N-Away

im in next year for sure, i am still trying to break-in the new bay boat, and im fishin the white marlin tourney this weekend. the club looks like fun. maybe i'll have the Shearwater figured out, and inshore fishing talent by next year


----------



## Brad King

Alright...Change of plans. We're working 5-10's over here in LA not the 7-12's I thought. So I wil be back this weekend and ready to fish Saturday... See ya guys at the ramp.


----------



## bjl3jr8

Glad to see you still have a man card Brad. lol Bryson just wanted to say to you that i fish these events in a 17" (red) Tracker aluminum boat. so don't be shy about getting in on the fun with a bass boat. this is my second year in the club and its the BEST damn fishing club on the gulf coast . PERIOD!! its cheap its fun and if you stay within 20 miles of the ramp you will become a better angler (for all types of fish) you guys all know that Team RED TRACKER will be there and ready to throw down althuogh the "plan" isn't to good. ya'll have fun running to the pass and good luck we are staying north and fishing hard. see you at the weigh in maybe this time we will catch some reds up there.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

> *Drew Mixon (9/11/2009)*
> 
> actually, the payout is zero. the small entry fee for each event provides the funds for the trophies for the top 3 teams (each trophy is unique to the date and event), and some monies going into the club coffers.
> 
> this series was attactive to me and my severly angling handicapped partner, because it is NOT about any money, and purely about the sport, sportsmanship and fellowship.
> 
> because there is no cloud of money over each event, the competition is pure. the competitors are there for the challenge of fishing strange waters, and more about beating the fishin that area, than anything else. without giant checks at stake,i have yet tohear a questioning wordabout techniques, areas fished, fish in pens or any other nonsense. every angler i have had the privlidge of speakingwith has openly shared their lure choices, techniques, areas fished and other details of their day. it is a great club, and each member appreciates what the others have to share, and with the fellowship that has grown, every one of us is proud to share our information with each other. we are growing as a club and as anglers because of this.
> 
> er, sorry. i was preaching, wasnt i? sorry.
> 
> the money--there is no tournament prize money, but as any event has, we also have a calcutta. as described above, there is usually a couple of hundred dollars exchanged. figure this math--its $50 to go across the board?. if 25 boats go all the way, thats over 1200 bucks spread out. _but im not putting my money in the big trout any more. with dawna getting hotter and hotter on the trout in the last couple of events, im not going to just donate to her wallet any more._
> 
> i have a feeling this event will be a good one, with plenty of anglers, and hopefully we'll have some 'fans' at the scales at 3pm.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> drew






Drew............. I highlighted some of the reasons I fish tournamentsoke

No really I just love tournaments, I don't care what kind of fish, where it's at or how much money. I love the competition and the challenge or catching quality fish not just on your best trip of the month, but any given weekend no matter the conditions. 

I would rather fish a croaker tournament with 8 boats for 5$than go to Cabo for a week. 

With that being said I also love the risk reward and the level of competition that comes with fishing for some jack!! The anticipation, determination, and intensity of paying a$1000 entry fee to fish for $50,000 in a redfish tournamentin a place 500 miles from your home where you just found a boat ramp 7 long prefishing days before............ the most awesome feeling in the world! 

I don't care who's a local, I don't care who has an advantage, I don't care who's boat is faster, floats shallower, has more range, who gets more information................. I got a chip and a chair and a chance as far as I'm concerned!

The more at stake, the more intense. And I love the nervous excited stomach ache I get at daylight idling in the check out line.

Our area has needed something like the ECRC for a long time, the friendlycompetition is fun and helps us all to be better fishermen and meet new people. 

See you all there!


----------



## Garbo

I love to fish the ECRC tournaments, and since this has turned into a "What I enjoy about the ECRC Tournaments" thread I will tell you what I enjoy about them most. 

I am not able to get onto the water as much as I used to due to work, my two boys, Wife, and other family events. I have fished every ECRC tournament and hopefully will not miss one this year. When Drew and I decided we would fish together in them, my first thought was it would be fun and be pretty much like any other tournament that I have fished in the past. Well it's not. 

It is much better than anything I have ever fished in the past. I have yet to meet any single person that was not just out to have a good time. 

If you have been around many tournament circuits there is always the normal type of crowd that consist of many different types of fishermen with different character. There is normally a group that thinks they are the best thing the World has to offer, and another group that appears to think that because they have the newest and most expensive of everything they will be the best, and there is always the Ultra Competitive group that will do "Anything" to winand so on. ECRC is not likea normal circuit,theECRCis a great group of guys, andgals,that I have found it a big time to fish with. I could see having blind draw tournament with the ECRC bunch and it being a complete success, with everyone having a great time. 

After about the third tournament I realized I don't want to miss one of these fishing days and at that point I blocked off the tournament days on my calander and don't plan to miss one. That day is "My Day" on the water. It is my "Planned" fishing trip. If I don't get on the water between two of the tournaments, Tournament day is a day that I look forward to asmy day on the water, and I have the bonus of sharing stories and swapping lies at the end of the day with a bunch of good people that I have found it very easy to be around. 

I guess the thing I enjoy most about the ECRC tournaments I have fished is, I consider each tournament,My chance to have a good time on the water fishing with friends. And I have not been let down yet.


----------



## Bryson13

Garbo,

I haven't ever fished a redfish tournament but I've fished a lot of bass tournaments. So I've been around lots of "different" types. I knw what you mean.

Buddy, that is one great post and a good reason to be involved. Everybody has been friendly to me on their posts and told me they are looking forward to meeting me at the weigh-in Saturday. Jimmy has had several phone conversations with me just giving advice as I learn how to fish for reds. I love to fish (probably too much) but I also love hanging around people and laughing. More importantly, I want my wife and little guy to be able to enjoy coming to weigh-ins. Everything I've seen & heard so far makes this seem like exactly what I've been looking for. I can't wait to get more involved.

B


----------



## Drew Mixon

> *R.U. (9/16/2009)*I may compete. Can myfiancee be my partner? I thought that would make it fair! ..Seriously
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Holstman








absolutely. We enjoyed having you at our 2009 kickoff seminar and have missed seeing you since then. 

This is going to be a great event and it sounds like we will have a good turn out at the weigh-in as well. Hopefully some folks who have followed the series and the club this year will hop on in an join the fun.



Cheers

drew


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Great to hear everyone's happy thoughts on the tournament series. Garbo, brought a tear to my eye.:cryingIt's come a long way since last year and will be even stronger, more organized, andmore original next year! 

I really think this Escambiatournament is going to be very interesting. Theirs a few fun variables in this one, BUNCH of rain water, neap tide. It will not be easy.

Bring the fiance Eric, she won't be the only lady there, ain't that right Dawna. I'll be fishing with Pete Turner on this one, not "Trout Slayer" Dawna.


----------



## fisheye48

> *R.U. (9/16/2009)*I may compete. Can myfiancee be my partner? I thought that would make it fair! ..Seriously
> 
> Eric Holstman




what get tired of getting it handed to you on the redfish tour so you gonna fish with the locals so you will have a chance to win now??


----------



## jimmyjams4110

> *fisheye48 (9/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *R.U. (9/16/2009)*I may compete. Can myfiancee be my partner? I thought that would make it fair! ..Seriously
> 
> Eric Holstman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what get tired of getting it handed to you on the redfish tour so you gonna fish with the locals so you will have a chance to win now??
Click to expand...

Please don't go there. If you actually follow Eric, you'd know that he was on great fish last Biloxi tournament, missed the cut by 1 spot for the final day, and part of the reason was he got hosed at the weigh-inon day one. 

Not kissing Eric's ass, but he's a better angler than you or I am. It would be great for him to come out and show us how to do it,so why you dissing him?


----------



## fisheye48

maybe so but no need to be arrogant about it...why not say cant wait to fish with yall next year and leave it at that


----------



## fisheye48

> *R.U. (9/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (9/16/2009)*maybe so but no need to be arrogant about it...why not say cant wait to fish with yall next year and leave it at that
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant *******.
Click to expand...



ignorant huh?? atleast i dont think im gods gift to fishing....congrats on all those top finishes in the local tournaments :doh you havent placed in one, but your the local hero huh


----------



## fisheye48

> *R.U. (9/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (9/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *R.U. (9/16/2009)*I may compete. Can myfiancee be my partner? I thought that would make it fair! ..Seriously
> 
> Eric Holstman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what get tired of getting it handed to you on the redfish tour so you gonna fish with the locals so you will have a chance to win now??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant *******, do you really think I care what you think? Sorry I posted and have a sense of humor... this is the reason for no more reports from me. Congrats.
Click to expand...

this is the internet...you cannot tell if someone is joking thats why there are these so people know when you are joking:moon:shedevil:letsdrinkoke


----------



## Brad King

Eric,

Dawna has been my partner this year and let me be the third to tell you.... LOL It has been a blast watching her skills increase as the year has gone on!!! Her cast are long and accurate, her confidence is up, her ability to spot fjish and identify them is threw the roof. I am SUPER proud of her this year!!!!!!

I bet she would love another female angler to shoot the sh!t with at he weigh in!!!!!! Bring the better half and come on out, would be a pleasure to fish against you!!!

Jimmy,

Sorry I had to steal D-Bizzle back this time around, but I gotta do everything I can do to try and put a top three finish on the board!!!! The only plaque in my fishing room right now was one by Dawna!!!!! Makes trash talking kinda hard if you know what I mean.


----------



## Splittine

> *R.U. (9/16/2009)*I may compete. Can myfiancee be my partner? I thought that would make it fair!
> 
> Eric Holstman


Im looking forward to it, Id like to know how I stand up to a professional redfisherman.


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (9/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *R.U. (9/16/2009)*I may compete. Can myfiancee be my partner? I thought that would make it fair!
> 
> Eric Holstman
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it, Id like to know how I stand up to a professional redfisherman.
Click to expand...

*That is the first thing I thought too. *

*I think it would be really cool to see how well we would stack up as well. I mean no one has anything to prove sonoone has anythingto loose, I think it's great.*

*By all means bring your soon to be "better half" but if it's O.K. with you and her, bring your regular partner tosome tournaments as well. Fishing against a Professional Touring Redfish Team would be something most ofus couldn't do otherwise, I would love to see how we do against the upscale talent. *

*This is gonna be Great. *

*Eric, thanks for allowingtheECRC memberssuch a greatoppertunity to compare ourselves to the Top Shelf Talent. *

*How cool is that gonna be? *


----------



## JoeZ

> *Matt Mcleod (9/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Drew Mixon (9/11/2009)*
> 
> actually, the payout is zero. the small entry fee for each event provides the funds for the trophies for the top 3 teams (each trophy is unique to the date and event), and some monies going into the club coffers.
> 
> this series was attactive to me and my severly angling handicapped partner, because it is NOT about any money, and purely about the sport, sportsmanship and fellowship.
> 
> because there is no cloud of money over each event, the competition is pure. the competitors are there for the challenge of fishing strange waters, and more about beating the fishin that area, than anything else. without giant checks at stake,i have yet tohear a questioning wordabout techniques, areas fished, fish in pens or any other nonsense. every angler i have had the privlidge of speakingwith has openly shared their lure choices, techniques, areas fished and other details of their day. it is a great club, and each member appreciates what the others have to share, and with the fellowship that has grown, every one of us is proud to share our information with each other. we are growing as a club and as anglers because of this.
> 
> er, sorry. i was preaching, wasnt i? sorry.
> 
> the money--there is no tournament prize money, but as any event has, we also have a calcutta. as described above, there is usually a couple of hundred dollars exchanged. figure this math--its $50 to go across the board?. if 25 boats go all the way, thats over 1200 bucks spread out. _but im not putting my money in the big trout any more. with dawna getting hotter and hotter on the trout in the last couple of events, im not going to just donate to her wallet any more._
> 
> i have a feeling this event will be a good one, with plenty of anglers, and hopefully we'll have some 'fans' at the scales at 3pm.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> drew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew............. I highlighted some of the reasons I fish tournamentsoke
> 
> No really I just love tournaments, I don't care what kind of fish, where it's at or how much money. I love the competition and the challenge or catching quality fish not just on your best trip of the month, but any given weekend no matter the conditions.
> 
> I would rather fish a croaker tournament with 8 boats for 5$than go to Cabo for a week.
> 
> With that being said I also love the risk reward and the level of competition that comes with fishing for some jack!! The anticipation, determination, and intensity of paying a$1000 entry fee to fish for $50,000 in a redfish tournamentin a place 500 miles from your home where you just found a boat ramp 7 long prefishing days before............ the most awesome feeling in the world!
> 
> I don't care who's a local, I don't care who has an advantage, I don't care who's boat is faster, floats shallower, has more range, who gets more information................. I got a chip and a chair and a chance as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> The more at stake, the more intense. And I love the nervous excited stomach ache I get at daylight idling in the check out line.
> 
> Our area has needed something like the ECRC for a long time, the friendlycompetition is fun and helps us all to be better fishermen and meet new people.
> 
> See you all there!
Click to expand...



Holy crap, the ghost of CP lives.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

The Nelson brothers will be there, we've never fished Pcola but we're both looking forward to it. These tournaments are always a blast.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

Wow, Just finished reading the whole thread... Is it just me or do a lot of people that post on this forum have a lot of issues?! Eric, hope you come out and fish with us, that would be great for the club.


----------



## teamreelloco2

Wait, we can't put fish in pens? No live bait, now this!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Happens

Bob and I will be there with bells and whistles on. lol



Eric, Look forward to seeing you there man, Its nice to see a local boy make it to the top. Congrats on your success sir.



Lets do this!


----------



## Bryson13

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Really excited about it actually. Ordered my boat this week, can't wait to get it broken in. 

Eric, I'm looking forward to meeting you too. Feel free to load me up with advice! Ha!


----------



## jimmyjams4110

> *Bryson13 (9/18/2009)*I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Really excited about it actually. Ordered my boat this week, can't wait to get it broken in.
> 
> Eric, I'm looking forward to meeting you too. Feel free to load me up with advice! Ha!


Bryson, what are you getting? Tell me you're going flats style!:shedevil



ONE MORE DAY!!! Did the sun actually come out today?


----------



## strut zone

the talented ones i put my money on is justin h and shaun m i fish 3 or 4 days a week been catching good 24 to 26 inch reds every day in the sound shaun kicked my butt thursday on the reds between the rain storms if the fish are still there illput my money on them


----------



## Drew Mixon

from the ECRC website...

<SPAN class=textstyle4>It was wet. It was muddy. It was windy. I don't think 
anyone really 'enjoyed' the fishing. But, I'm sure all 22 
boats that fished the Battle of the Upper bays can 
now say they enjoyed the absolute challenge of the 
conditions handed to them.

<SPAN class=textstyle4>The highest tides in something like 200 years, and a nearly neap tide on top of 
that really added to the challenge of the fresh and dirty water influx from the 
rivers. Many teams had made plans all week to work the upper bay system 
only to be second guessing those decisions the day before, and even the 
morning of the event. But those teams that did stay up in the bays found a few 
fish. Most of the fish that were found in the dirty water were scattered with 
patterns hard to decipher. Fish were found in shallow grass, docks and 
deeper water draws. Most teams were throwing the old stand-bys, Gulp!, 
spoons and a few plugs. There were a few spinnerbaits in use as well. A 
pretty good choice, considering the additional sound factor in the stained 
water. 

The majority of 14 teams who weighed fish didn't make long runs, with the 
exception of the winning team of Phillips/McLeod who found their winning fish 
in Mobile on crank baits, following reliable patterns they have developed over 
the years. Their weight of 12.01 pounds was reduced by a penalty for a 
deceased fish, but their weight was still just enough to edge out second place 
team Bennett/Comer. Bennett/Comer saw a win in the May event, and with this finish 
have established themselves as a team to keep an eye on. 

Third place team Pattison/Cube take away enough points to retain their position 
at the top of the 2009 points race. Pattison/Cube stood by tried and true 
patterns on gold spoons to find their fish in stained, but fishable water over 
grass. 

Rounding out the top 5 were Nelson/Nelson and Madison/Phillips.

Calcuttas paid out nearly $1000 with Phillips/McLeod taking cash for both top 
aggregate weight and second place big fish. Jimmenez/Turner turned in the 
largest fish overall at 6.23 pounds. Chase/Thompson were not able to find the 
redfish they needed, but the 21 7/8" trout was plenty for first place monies 
with Pattison/Cube taking gas money for their second place trout.

The whole event had a feel of a family reunion or small festival, with teams 
sharing techniques and stories from the day's events on into the afternoon. I 
think that all of us in the ECRC are quite proud of where the club has come this 
year, and look forward to our last regular season event and the championship 
in November as much as the upcoming 2010 season.

Special thanks to Hot Spots bait and tackle for their sponsorship of this event 
and the prizes they donated for the winners. Thanks to our regular sponsors 
Ships Chandler Marina Complex, No Doubt fish rule, Stick-it anchor pins, 
Gatorback Spoons, Conner's Jigs and Guideline fishing glasses.

The next event is Niceville on October 24. For details see theredfishclub.com

<SPAN class=textstyle4>

<SPAN class=textstyle4>

<SPAN class=textstyle4>


----------

